# Thyroid family history



## exhaustedanddepressed (Sep 3, 2011)

All my life I have felt exhausted. I currently am chronically down with no relief from antidepressants; hair is falling out; fingernails are brittle, cracking, & splitting; extremely exhausted; not sleeping well; hair is extremely dry, my body gets hot; in the past I always had cold hands and feet; and I am 
impatient & emotional.

I have a family history of thyroid problems and was wondering if my thyroid could be contributing to this problem. Below are the results of my test in 4/11.

Free T4: 0.95 Range: .58-1.64
Free T3: 3.06 Range: 2.50-3.90
TSH: 0.877 Range: .340-5.600

I hope you can help shed some light or suggestions on this because it all feel overwhelming and tiring.

Thank you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

exhaustedanddepressed said:


> All my life I have felt exhausted. I currently am chronically down with no relief from antidepressants; hair is falling out; fingernails are brittle, cracking, & splitting; extremely exhausted; not sleeping well; hair is extremely dry, my body gets hot; in the past I always had cold hands and feet; and I am
> impatient & emotional.
> 
> I have a family history of thyroid problems and was wondering if my thyroid could be contributing to this problem. Below are the results of my test in 4/11.
> ...


I felt immediately upon reading your post that you are hyperthyroid! Believe that or not!

Please get this test............

About TSI, Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin

Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

You are tired because your body is running in high gear even when you think you are at rest. Your numbers and your symptoms do point to it in my most humble opinion.

Also, these tests would be excellent..........

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Do you have anything else going on? Weight gain or loss, goiter, eye problems, intestinal motility problems, swollen ankles and calves etc.?

Did your doctor not comment on your labs in April?

If you get any tests recommended, be sure to get copies of the results because a lot of times the doc will just say everything is in range. Well, that is not good enough for us folks on this board. In range does not mean it is good for you and also, there are some things that should not even be present and the only reason there is a range is to establish a "baseline" and to detect "movement!" TSI happens to be one of many of those things.


----------

